# How to Identify Asbestos Tiles



## kirkeric (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello,

I have a home built in 1958, a Cape Cod and the upstairs bedrooms with the slanted ceilings are adorned with these square ceiling tiles made of some kind of fiber. 

Does anyone know if I should be concerned with asbestos or anything with these?

There are two pictures, the second of which is close up.

Appreciate any thoughts.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Asbestos was widely used in building products before around 2000, and contrary to opinion, is still in use in the United States for specialty applications. The only way to tell if your ceiling tile has asbestos is to have a sample tested at a laboratory with the appropriate equipment. As to whether you should be concerned, you may want to review information on the EPA website. If you do not disturb the tiles, they are likely OK, asbestos becomes a problem when it is friable, meaning small particles break off and become airborne.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

No well to tell with regards to this specific material. 

Find a local lab if you are concerned and submit a sample for testing. The tests are normally pretty cost effective and then you will have all the data that you need to make an informed decision about demo for points moving forward.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Best and cheapest way to fix it is to just go over it with lightweight drywall using longer drywall screws.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Asbestos is usually an off-white type material. The fibers in it are invisible to the naked eye or pretty close to it. That tile looks like the type made with wood pulp, but, to be sure, I would certainly have it tested. 

Here's a good article:
https://www.bergmanlegal.com/ceiling-tiles-contain-asbestos/


----------



## rustynsf (Mar 16, 2017)

There is potential for the presence of asbestos since 1978, after that most things have had asbestos removed from the recipe for manufacturing.
Test it to be sure if removal will be safe for you to perform, or just cover it up with drywall and finish the ceiling without disturbing the old panels.


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

They look like ceiling tiles of some sort. Looks like there's a bit of a water leak. I wouldn't just cover them up, as you might have water damage. Take everything out of the room. Put a few layers of plastic drop cloth down. I'd bunny suit up with a good respirator and seal the room off. Tear them off and double or triple bag them in heavy duty contractor bags. Clean the room up really well and put all the dust, drop cloth and vacuum cleaner filters into a bag. Mark the bags (old unknown age ceiling tiles) and include a broken tile in a clear bag taped to the outside. Wait until the next free hazardous waste pick up your local city or whatever has and take the stuff there. Be honest and tell them you don't know what that stuff is. Let them decide what to do with it. Don't just bury them or toss it into the trash.

I'm sure that would be breaking many laws and rules, but that's what I would do if it was my house.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't have the address available.... but there are many testing services on the internet... that for 10-15$ will test a sample.... they only need a very small few shreds that you send them in an envelope.

(I often test old popcorn)


----------

